# From Letter Of Good Cause To PRP



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Having read through the some Stories on this Forum, Am motivated to share my PR experience.

* Submitted Application for PR in 2014 on a Spouse 2(b) 

* Existing TRP Expired in 2014 (Keep Your TRP valid at all times during the course of your application)

* 2015 No valid Visa all through

* Jan 2016 I applied for Letter of Good Cause at Home Affairs since i couldn't submit renewal of TRP without it.

* March 2016 Receive Letter of Good Cause and immediately applied for TRP

* July 2016 Contacted Home Affairs after i still did not receive the Outcome of my now Both TRP and PRP.

* August 2016 I was responded to and on the 5th day i Receive my Spousal TRP with Business Endorsement 

* October 2016 I receive a Letter From Home Affairs demanding a Letter From My Spouse to finalize outcome. It was sent through.

* January 2017 I receive MY PR

Thank you all. Don't hesitate to ask me Questions if need be! 

GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

congrats Bendoro! please could you share contact details of who you liased with to get information about your PR progress?


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you denushka 

Due to the sensitivity of the contact details, could you please explain to me in Detail what you need it for?

1. When did you apply for your PR
2. Under what category?




denushka said:


> congrats Bendoro! please could you share contact details of who you liased with to get information about your PR progress?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

1395193 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Having read through the some Stories on this Forum, Am motivated to share my PR experience.
> 
> ...



Hi 1395193,

Wooow that was an incredible journey with your applications but thank God everything ended well.

We are in a position now waiting for results for a letter of Good cause application. Reading your msg gives me hope for i fear for my husband (he applied for the good cause letter) thinking immigration officer will say he was negligent. what did you state as reasons for not renewing your TRP in time? Ours has been a bundle of everything.

My husband joined me in SA on Extended Visitors Visa (EVV) to accompany spouse in Sept 2016, after waiting for 8 months for it to be granted in our home ctry. it was based on my visa and hence it was to expire in Sept 2018.

He wanted to study and by law you can have it endorsed. But VFS staff advised for him to check with the school for some schools accept only a full-fleshed study visa no endorsements. So he went and enquired and he was told they do not want endorsements, they want a full study visa. He changed to study visa in Nov 2016 which was valid till January 2018. 

Now here is where the confusion and mistake set it. We thought the EVV will still hold grounds (but now that i am thinking about it, we shouldn't have thought that way bec he did CHANGE HIS STATUS in the ctry). Anyway harm is done alrdy. :focus: So now he finished schl (IT field) and now in June 2018, he went to apply for Critical Skills visa with the EVV that is to expire in Sept 2018. VFS took his application.

Two weeks later he went for collection only to receive a rejection letter stating *that as it is he has no valid visa because after obtaining the study visa the EVV became null and void.* VFS collected the application which implies they also didn't know about this. Additionally when he went to apply for a traffic register, he presented both his EVV and Study Visa, and the expiration date put on the traffic register was same expiration date as on the EVV (expiration date on Traffic Registers? story for anoda day)...so this gave us more confidence that the EVV will still be valid.

So we are on week 4 since he applied for the letter of good cause. but i have been hoping and praying they grant it and not say he was negligent. ray:ray:


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Fortune07 said:


> Hi 1395193,
> 
> Wooow that was an incredible journey with your applications but thank God everything ended well.
> 
> ...


Does this apply to all visas? That if you get a new one, the old one in an old category becomes invalid?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

terryZW said:


> Does this apply to all visas? That if you get a new one, the old one in an old category becomes invalid?


Hi TerryZW,

I am not sure if i understand what you mean by old category. But what we have learnt or understood from my husband's experience is that; if i have a STUDY VISA valid till say Dec 2020 and i go and CHANGE MY STATUS and get a WORK VISA valid till Dec 2019. That STUDY VISA becomes null and void. Meaning i must try and get a new visa before the end of Dec 2019.

I am just using these visas for the sake of examples, the main thing we realise is if you CHANGE YOUR STATUS in the republic, the previous visa becomes invalid.

Thanks,


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Fortune07 said:


> Hi TerryZW,
> 
> I am not sure if i understand what you mean by old category. But what we have learnt or understood from my husband's experience is that; if i have a STUDY VISA valid till say Dec 2020 and i go and CHANGE MY STATUS and get a WORK VISA valid till Dec 2019. That STUDY VISA becomes null and void. Meaning i must try and get a new visa before the end of Dec 2019.
> 
> ...


Let's say you apply for PR based on 27(g) having an SA citizen relative. At the time of application you have a relatives visa(TRV) expiring in December 2018. In October 2018 you apply for and receive a SSV that expires in 5 years - are you still required to keep the relatives TRV valid? (for your PR application)


----------



## arai (Jul 15, 2019)

*I am loosing my mind, Please help!*

Hi,

I was using a study permit and i applied for a critical skill visa which came out as a rejection. At that same week, i had a medical surgery and i was hospitalized for 3 weeks. When i got out, the VFS told me i need form20 to reapply or submit the rejection.

I went to DHA 5 consecutive times just to apply for the form20 and they were having one technical problem or the other with inclusive of downtime.

So, i got help from an immigration agent. she took my form and submitted. I kept in contact with her and for 3 months and on the 4th month i asked her if it was ready.

shes coming up with so many different stories that its been approved and she needs to make time to pick it up from the VFS office.

At this point, i think i am being scammed because i do not know what i am actually thinking.

Please advice, what can i possibly do to find a more proactive solution to this mess i got myself into.


----------



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi there 
Please tell me how did you manage to get a form 20 from dha because I'm in the same situation and i don't know what to do.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

To get a form 20 go to your nearest Home Affairs REGIONAL office (not a district office). You will need all the documents you will need for your visa application i.e. medicals, police clearance etc.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

I wanted to help my partner to apply but she went to the home affair in centurion one immigration officer refuse to give her the letter.
Which home affair around Pretoria or Centurion is the best to go. 
And what documents are needed to get the application approved. 
Thank you.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

The letter of good cause its not a simpler where the DHA office can just give you. Its a process where you apply for it. They send the application to Head Office, and after about 3 months you get a response. Now with the lockdown I am not sure if they are accepting applications but its a long painful wait.


----------

